# Plans



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I like to plan ahead, so this fall I plan to buy (download) the following recordings. Mozarts K.421, Joseph Marx Quartet #2, Korngold Quartet #2 and Miaskovsky Quartet #13. I wonder if others do the same, and if so what are their plans.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

The Myaskovsky, Taneyev, Martinu's is really an eye opener and no regret. The Szymanowski's is still a blur to me, not only the quartet but the Violin concerto also. The Ligetti is a bit extreme but 100% worth keeping. lastly the Gorecki's SQ is shocking and feel I can use the money for other CD.

So here the next wishlist, maybe will always be a wishlist for a long time:

the classical-romantic quartets :
Paganini's SQ. (because of his techinicall fame, but also his guitar quartet is up 'standard' piece)
Bruch's .(because of his VC)
Max Reger. because of commentary that he was something between Brahms and Bartok (??)
Donizetti's (recent discussed in other thread)
Krauss
Stanhammer
Hummel, still a rare piece by the Delme , big fan of this composer
Joachim Raff

post romantic:
Arensky's
Glazunov, usually the Russian will not upset you in string quartet
as well the recent talked Russian, the Shebalin, Kabalevsky etc.
Korngold, like his VC.
Villa Lobos, for non europe and american music.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

You are going to like the Bruch Quartets very much, and the Hummel Quartets too. Hummel was right on the brink of the Romantic era. I am not a fan of the Glazunov Quartets, though I think that the Op 70 is the best of his string works. I don`t know the Arensky Quartets, his first Piano Trio is a beautiful work. I know Raff through his Piano Trios, Piano Quintet and String Sextet and find all very enjoyable. Reger is a composer that some find hard to like, I have his Piano Trio and it took a number of hearings to get to the heart of the music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What's hard to like about Reger? I have some of his chamber music - I'm not at home at the moment and don't have access to my catalog. I think it is a piano quartet or quintet or both. Very nice and accessible as I recall. 

Anyone like Ernest Bloch chamber music, e.g. his two piano quintets? Fantastic stuff. 

I couldn't imagine planning to buy something at a specific time. That would take much of the fun out of it for me, but I can see how others would find the opposite to be true. By not planning, I forget a lot of stuff I wanted, but instead wind up with something else equally interesting.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

There has always been two schools of thought when it comes to music of Max Reger. Starting around 1901 with the publication of his Piano Quintet Op.64. Before that his compostions seemed to be a continuation of the style of Brahms (Chamber Music). With the Quintet and the Violin Sonata Op.72 the controversy started. One critic of the time called him "hypermodern, excruciating, overladen, and intemperate" ON the other hand, there are those who thought of him and still do as the heir of Brahms. I must say I don`t know that much of his Chamber Music to have formed an opinion, but in more years that I care to count I have heard only one work of his music played in concert. In Germany, his music does show up quite often. One of the joys of planning ahead is the pleasure of changing your mind a dozen times. As to Bloch, I think that the first Piano Quintet is an outstanding work.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Just a few more word about Max Reger. For our "modern ears" the music is not very complex compared to say Schoenberg, Webern, Alban Berg or for that matter Bartok. But think about what an audience that cut its teeth on Brahms, Mendelssohn, or Schumann might make of it.


----------

